# Yosemite N.P



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey everybody looking for a little advice from people that have been to Yosemite. Me and my wife are heading there for 6 days next Wednesday we have some plans but just looking to see if anyone had any suggestions. We are staying in the crane flat campground we tried to get a spot in the valley but every campsite booked up in 15 seconds upon opening up for reservation. Anyways, We didn't get our names drawn for the half dome hike but it sounds like there is some good opportunity to buy permits while we are down there. The Sequoia forest is closed for a couple of years. I've also considered taking my fly rod does anyone know how the fishing is down there? Thanks!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

nobody's been to yosemite??????


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

California is infested with Californians.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

And there is no cure.
-O,-

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------

